# Tree 2uvr Rewiring To 220 Volt



## Garrett7553 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hello,
I just purchased a Tree 2UVR, it was wired for 440 volt.  I need some help in getting it to 220 volt.  In the manual there are diagrams for both high and low voltage.  The T1, T2, and the T3 connections are currently wired to the forward / reverse switch.  One of my questions is do I wire T1 & T7 and so forth to the switch and tie the T4, 5, 6 together?  What is the item that has on it 480V 60HZ, AB 70A288?  I assume I need to change those out for 220V ones, correct?

Thank you for any help you could provide.
Garrett


----------



## dieselshadow (Oct 2, 2016)

On the upper right hand corner of the electrical print you posted, it shows the low voltage motor wiring connections. No other re-wiring is needed, just the motor pecker-head connections.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 2, 2016)

in the motor electrical box is where you will make the taps for the 220v
t4,t5,t6 are all joined and wire nutted
t1,t7 and 1 leg from the contactor
t2,t8 and 1 leg from the contactor
t3,t9 and 1 leg from the contactor

yes, you will need a 220v coil for the contactor and double the capacity of the heaters (if equipped)
if there are any control transformers you will need to retap for 220v


----------



## dieselshadow (Oct 2, 2016)

Um, yeah. ^^^ He's absolutely correct. ^^^ You do need to change the coil or the entire contactor for the correct rated coil voltage.


----------



## Garrett7553 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you guys.  I do appreciate it.  

Garrett


----------

